# Pick one CREATINE or GLUTAMINE



## Boogieman (Apr 20, 2020)

If you could pick either CREATINE, or GLUTAMINE which would you pick and why?

My choice would be creatine because it is a known and effective supplement in building muscle! 

I actually did my senior thesis on creatine and I have used this supplement off and on for the last 22 years.


----------



## JTB3318 (Apr 20, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> If you could pick either CREATINE, or GLUTAMINE which would you pick and why?
> 
> My choice would be creatine because it is a known and effective supplement in building muscle!
> 
> I actually did my senior thesis on creatine and I have used this supplement off and on for the last 22 years.


Creatine hands down for the ATP benefit alone, and I know next to nothing about the benefits of glutamine....


----------



## Joliver (Apr 21, 2020)

Creatine is fantastic. 

Seems glutamine is a mixed bag of "conditionally effective."


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 21, 2020)

Creatine!! Basically the only proven, beneficial supplement!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 21, 2020)

Just a little note here about glutamine. I have also taken this supplement, but have not been as consistant with it  as I have been with creatine. 

"During intense training, Glutamine levels are greatly depleted in your body, which decreases strength, stamina and recovery. It could take up to 6 days for Glutamine levels to return to normal—and Glutamine plays a key role in protein synthesis. Studies have shown that L-Glutamine supplementation can minimize breakdown of muscle and improve protein metabolism.

Glutamine plays key roles in protein metabolism, cell volumizing, and anti-catabolism. Glutamine's anti-catabolism ability prevents the breakdown of your muscles.

This is especially useful for people "cutting down." Especially during summer when you're trying to get rid of some body fat without losing any muscle. Glutamine is needed throughout your body for optimal performance".

What do you guys think? A worthy supplement?


----------



## OnlineSteroidShop (Apr 22, 2020)

creatine, every time


----------



## bvs (Apr 22, 2020)

Yep creatine every time


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 25, 2020)

creatine ........


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 26, 2020)

I think L-glutamine and creatine are both worthwile supplements that should be in everyone's arsenal.  For creatine just buy the cheap plain ol monohydrayte .  Don't get fooled into the marketing hype about different "delivery" forms.


----------



## liftsiron (Apr 26, 2020)

I ran out of creatine about 15 years ago and never noticed any difference so I never bought more.  I agree gultamine won't do much in the gym but it seems to boost the immune system by it's action in the gut.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 26, 2020)

liftsiron said:


> I ran out of creatine about 15 years ago and never noticed any difference so I never bought more.  I agree gultamine won't do much in the gym but it seems to boost the immune system by it's action in the gut.



Eat steak is what I was taught


----------



## liftsiron (Apr 26, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Eat steak is what I was taught



I don't think you can go wrong there!


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 26, 2020)

I don’t know what changed, but I thought creatine was effective when it first hit the scene in the 90s and people were still mixing it with grape juice.

Tried it a couple of times in the past few years, but didn’t notice anything other than an empty wallet.   Frankly, I feel that way all bodybuilding supplements.   I will drink a shake or eat a protein bar for convenience, but other than that it’s food and omega 3s


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 29, 2020)

Creatine most definitely


----------



## Ardennes (May 14, 2020)

Creatine. It's studied more than any other supplement. We know it's effective for bodybuilding, it also helps protect athletes from concussions. Not a bad insurance program if you bonk your head.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 14, 2020)

Ardennes said:


> Creatine. It's studied more than any other supplement. We know it's effective for bodybuilding, it also helps protect athletes from concussions. Not a bad insurance program if you bonk your head.



really?   Because of the added water retention?  Im assuming it protects the brain better


----------



## sfw509 (May 18, 2020)

Creatine.

Interesting about preventing concussions. Going to have to look that up.


----------



## andy (May 18, 2020)

creatine for the recreating ATP abilities. 
And I can actually feel it ! 

was using glutamine a lot to reserve muscle from extra damage while on prep, but since i'm using gear now i don't need it.


----------

